# Duplicar 12V a 24V con corriente minima de 5A



## hernan_abaunza (Ago 10, 2010)

Buenas Tardes a todos.

Me encuentro realizando un proyecto de robótica, y se me presentó un problema:

Tengo que usar 4 motores de 24 VDC a una corriente nominal de 3A
usando una fuente de 12 VDC (hasta máximo 100 A)

Necesito duplicar el voltaje, pero que también me mande la corriente, es decir, ya sea un doblador de voltaje que me entregue unos 20 A para los 4 motores, o 4 circuitos que me entreguen 5A cada uno, uno para cada motor.

¿Alguien conoce algún esquema de un circuito que me sirva? ya sea integrado o en PCB.

Soy estudiante mas o menos nuevo en electrónica.


Gracias por su atención y tiempo


----------



## Jannibal (Ago 11, 2010)

Si no es necesario usar la fuente de 12V, te recomendaría que usaras una fuente de 24Vdc, porque vas a gastar mas moneys en hacer un elevador con las caracteristicas que mencionas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 11, 2010)

Mira por aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/wiki/fuente-alimentacion-conmutadas


----------



## zopilote (Ago 11, 2010)

Lograr un elevador que cumpla con alimentar los motores que mensionas. Lo quiero ver?, por que deberia de ser una cosa mostrosa para que no se quede sin potencia en el arranque de los motores(picos de corriente) que se multipican mas si juntas todos los motores, se estaria hablando de una fuente de  600W. Para hacer frente a este diseño hay poquisimos usuarios que conocen ese tema, espero que te lancen una ayuda. Suerte.


----------



## a01126913 (Ago 12, 2010)

Hola amigo, ya veo tu problema. Espero que tu falta de experiencia en electrónica no se un impedimento para que termines tu proyecto.
Checa esta pagina, tienen un convertidor de Dc/Dc con las caracteristicas que requieres.


http://www.linear.com/pc/productDetail.jsp?navId=H0,C1,C1003,C1042,C1031,C1115,P85098

Estamos en contacto, para cualquier duda que vuelvas a tener.


----------

